# Leaking Fluid filter on a Mark II 490 Graco Pump. Need Advice!!!



## PeterPainter (Sep 16, 2010)

I just started my new job, and i was going thru cleaning all the pumps in the warehouse, and i've come across this Mark II 490 Graco so i plug it in to run it, and then between the fluid filter and the housing water was shooting out.... i've cleaned the tread, Cleaned the little Pastic O ring, cleaned where the lips meet, and soaked the filter tube in simple green. *Nothings working!!!* I know about zero about these pumps but i do have 3 years of experience in a automotive shop (if that means anything). But i do know, that i need to get this Pump running!

Im open to any ideas!!

Thanks


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

you need a new oring from graco.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yup, new ring. Could possibly be the cylinder is slightly out of round....start with the ring.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Make sure you sand very smooth where the male part sits against the new o-ring. If the male end has some bad pits on it you may have to replace it. good luck


----------



## PeterPainter (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks in gonna look in to it. ummm.... on the male side of the fluid filter right below the thread, some of that metal finish is chipped away so im gonna sand that even right?? or is that a bad thing to do? i'm trying to find that O ring from Graco and place an order!

Thanks again for the Advice!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

If its pitted/flaked badly it may need to be replaced. Sometimes its just the plating flaking off which is no big deal really. If it looks cut, or gouged, sanding wont help. Those metal parts need to seat/seal properly.


----------



## PeterPainter (Sep 16, 2010)

yea it looks like flaked pieces of metal, so im gonna sand it down


----------



## athaire (Sep 11, 2010)

Try Teflon tape in the interim if you really need to use the pump. Okay short term solution but you probably need to replace the worn part.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

got my ultra + 1000 to finally stop leaking at the filter housing. I spoke to Johnpaint and Wolf about this.. I tried filing down the edge to take off any burrs it may have.. the thing that fixed it was that new O-ring. You need to take it out to dinner when you get it.. that thing is expensive! for what it is.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

That's great to hear, n8! Gotta keep that fleet healthy and ready for action.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> That's great to hear, n8! Gotta keep that fleet healthy and ready for action.


I like the new supportive Scott. We need more encouragement from members. Though it appears to be a dig, I see that it truly a heart felt post.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

as simple as my post is.. it really is a simple fix. You can try to do elaborate fixes.. but if it doesn't seal correctly, then it just won't seal.. you need to replace the seal. Those seals are around $12.00 a piece for a vinyl o-ring.. that is pretty damn pricey.


----------



## Fixit (May 27, 2011)

*Leaking filter cover*

I had the same problem. I would have to wrench the filter cover all the way down with pipewrench to seal it tight till it stops. turns out the cover was very slightly distorted and even with a new teflon seal ring, it had to be really tight to seal. the cover must be almost touching the manifold to be sealed



PeterPainter said:


> I just started my new job, and i was going thru cleaning all the pumps in the warehouse, and i've come across this Mark II 490 Graco so i plug it in to run it, and then between the fluid filter and the housing water was shooting out.... i've cleaned the tread, Cleaned the little Pastic O ring, cleaned where the lips meet, and soaked the filter tube in simple green. *Nothings working!!!* I know about zero about these pumps but i do have 3 years of experience in a automotive shop (if that means anything). But i do know, that i need to get this Pump running!
> 
> Im open to any ideas!!
> 
> Thanks


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

*filter leak*

teflon tape will never work, to much pressure for it although the oring everyone is talking about is made of teflon that is why it is so costly. you should be able to get it at any service center near you the part number is 104-361


----------

